
Show HN: Software jobs with a difference. Filter jobs by interview type - JamieF1
https://softwarejobs.xyz
======
JamieF1
One thing I noticed about job boards is that they are very generic so that
they are relevant for all fields. So I thought it'd be interesting to launch
this so that developers can find jobs with interviews that they believe they
perform best at.

It's good for both the developer and the company in my opinion, I went in to
more detail on the site about that. But basically - this is an MVP site to
filter jobs by interview type such as whiteboard interviews (ewww), take home
tests, online tests etc. Some developers lean towards take home tests so they
aren't under as much pressure while others hate them because they'd spend too
much time on it so would rather an online test for example.

It's an MVP as you can probably tell, but in the future I could add more
things that developers care about such as open plan offices, remote work and
so on.

